# REBT



## Flutterlee (Aug 11, 2016)

Just curious if anyone has sought therapy and benefited from using Rational Emotive Behavioral Therapy. Its a form of cognitive behavioral therapy that mainly focuses on a person's dysfunctional or irrational beliefs. Like...going into a group setting, and experiencing anxiety. So like a belief a person might have is "nobody will like me," or "they will think i'm dumb" etc etc. So the idea of REBT is to dispute those negative beliefs and create new emotional consequences as a result (i.e. something that wouldn't be anxiety) I've learned about it recently and was wondering if anyone at all has experienced it.


----------



## Beast And The Harlot (Jun 14, 2015)

No.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

It's something akin to stoicism, and has some valuable and interesting perspectives. It is worth looking into although perhaps in a more general sense than specifically for SA. I read Ellis's book a long time ago and still have it kicking around somewhere.


----------



## Flutterlee (Aug 11, 2016)

splendidbob said:


> It's something akin to stoicism, and has some valuable and interesting perspectives. It is worth looking into although perhaps in a more general sense than specifically for SA. I read Ellis's book a long time ago and still have it kicking around somewhere.


dang you read Ellis's book? what was it called? Ive been wanting to read his books.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

I think its this one (but its downstairs somewhere atm ) http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/22673.A_New_Guide_to_Rational_Living

I am not convinced about a lot of it, but there is definitely value that can be taken from it, esp w.r.t. the perspectives you choose to take on certain issues and things in your life.


----------



## LydiaC (Jul 10, 2013)

It's rest on the premise that one's issues all come from negative thoughts/thinking/irrational maladaptive thinking. Which to some extent is true. But i don't think all issues come from that. It largely targets cognition and focuses on the negative. Similar to CBT but CBT focuses on behaviour too and a more warm therapeutic relationship.


----------

